# My Top Horror Flicks of 2004



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

In recent years, I've posted a thread either here or on another board about what my top picks for the past years were. This year, though coming in a tad late, it's better than never doing it at all. This year I'm sad to say, I never got around to watching *Saw.* It might have made the grade, but we'll never know. I usually go with a top three and this year is no different.

1. *Dawn of the Dead.* This film came out of the gate with a lot going against it. Horror movie fans were up in arms about everything from the title being stolen, to fast moving zombies. I adopted a "wait and see" attitude about the whole thing and was absolutely knocked on my ass by the whole experience. This was almost a tie with the second place winner, but I liked this just a bit more. The acting was great, it had great gore effects, and the story was good, I hand out the kudos to Zack Snyder and crew for making such a fine film. In many ways it is as good, if not better than its predecessor. I love both films and own the Directors Cut of this movie and The Ultimate Edition of the original. I don't know about anyone else, but I'm psyched for a direct sequel to this. Both have a steady rotation in my DVD player.

2. *Shaun of the Dead.* Zombies mixed with great wit not seen since *Return of the Living Dead.* The creators decided to stick with the tried and true zombie, rather than Snyders sprinting dead. Either way, this film is a worthy item in any serious Horror Mavens film collection.

3. *Aliens vs. Predator.* There weren't many real contenders this year in my opinion, and this barely made it to the list. It really wasn't because of the story, and it was because of two items that it does: Two of my favorite nasties battling to the death, but due to whatever reasons, the red stuff was spared for that goddamn PG-13 rating, and Lance Henrickson. ANY film where he's featured garners at least a one star rating for that fact alone. It was hokey in some places, and could have been a bit longer with more emphasis on the creatures, but with AVP I'll take what I can get, even if we have to wait for a sequel to get the real deal. This is an effects film all the way; enjoy it for that if nothing else.

That is as they say is that. This year, let's hope we get some good things coming our way. Still to come: *Land of the Dead, Cursed, Dog Soldiers: Fresh Meat, The Ring 2, The Darkness, Bloodrayne, The Devils Rejects, The Amityville Horror.*


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, welcome back Sinman! Good to see you around again. 

Ok, here's my top 3 list:

*Shaun of the Dead* This was a masterpiece of zombie filmmaking chock full of humor while maintaining itself as a serious zombie movie.

*Dawn of the Dead* I was shocked this movie turned out as good as it did. It lacked the underlying social commentary of the original, but made up for it with some intense zombie action. I was undeniably against the making of this movie and was forced to eat my words when I finally got around to viewing it.

*Open Water* I rented this after already having seen it at the Drive-in and enjoyed it just as much the second time around. You'd think an hour-and-a-half of two people in the water with a predictable ending would be boring but I found it to be a rather gripping piece of film. I do state, however, this movie is not for everyone.

I thought, in general, 2004 was a pretty decent year for horror. Let's hope 2005 proves to be just as good.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the "Welcome Back" Z, it's always good to return to your old stomping grounds after a long hiatus.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with Dawn and Shaun as being two of the best horror films of '04.
I still haven't seen Open Water, but I will soon.

Looks like this year we will inundated with PG-13 Horror Flicks.  Lets see we have: The Boogey Man, Cursed, Ring Two, and I'm sure more will soon follow. I can only take so many PG-13 Horror Films. I prefer my horror films to be R, is that too much to ask?


----------

